
The Man Who's Trying to Kill Dark Matter - V2hLe0ThslzRaV2
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/case-dark-matter/
======
QAPereo
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modified_Newtonian_dynamics#...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modified_Newtonian_dynamics#Responses_and_criticism)

The Wired article grossly oversells the popularity and integrity of MOND
theories.

